# Flower Horn Fish?



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

My mum wanted a new pet so I took her to the pet shop, she was very interested with the Flower Horn Fish, the woman at the shop gave us some info, has any one got any more please?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Basic info here. Reading this website they look no harder than other similar cichlids.
Managing Your Flowerhorn Aquarium


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

if we're on about the same fish as i'm thinking..... i hope you have a very large tank with no little fish in there!!!!

The Flowerhorn Fish << hope this helps


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ged said:


> My mum wanted a new pet so I took her to the pet shop, she was very interested with the Flower Horn Fish, the woman at the shop gave us some info, has any one got any more please?


You won't get any info on how they live, Where they come from'etc, Coz there a man made hybrid(mutt).If you want a fish with that shape then go for the Green terror cichlid or the Red devil cichlid, They are pure species unlike the Flower horn cichlid and the Green terrors and Red devils are way cheaper than the Flower horn also.

Green terror cichlid.









Red devil cichlid.


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> You won't get any info on how they live, Where they come from'etc, Coz there a man made hybrid(mutt).If you want a fish with thet shape go for the Green torror cichlid or the Red devil cichlid, They are pure species unlike the Flower horn cichlid and the Green torrors and Red devils are way cheeper than the Flower horn also.
> 
> Green terror cichlid.
> image
> ...



nice post...., but just to add..... they do get VERY territorial especially when they hit maturity, i personally made the mistake myself and lost some prized fish, and certainly none of these fish are suitable for the normal 'community aquarium'


----------

